

Star Wars opening crawl (and beyond) from 1977 without HTML/CSS/JS - lelf

telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
======
ColinWright
[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=towel.blinkenl...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=towel.blinkenlights.nl&sortby=create_ts+desc)

------
ygra
I almost expected a link to a video file here ;-)

------
calibwam
Forum post from '06 about this:
[http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=2006040608472855...](http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20060406084728559)

